# Congés payés mensualisés



## Eejil (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour à vous, 

J'ai une question concernant la fin de contrat avec mon assistante maternelle. Comme celle-ci nous l'a demandé, nous mensualisons son salaire. C'est à dire que chaque mois nous lui payons les congés payés qu'elle cumule. Cela est plus facile pour elle car sinon, la première année, ses congés sont sans soldes et lui sont payés la deuxième année. Nous devons arrêter son contrat au bout de 8 mois (de la première année), à la fin de la première semaine d'août. Elle avait prévu de prendre ses congé en Août, elle n'a donc pas pris tous les congés cumulés, que nous lui avons néanmoins déjà payés. 

Est-ce que nous lui devons quelque chose sur les congés non pris ?

Je vous remercie,


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Contrat en année complète ou incomplète ?


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Sachez que vous êtes l'employeur donc vous êtes responsable du contrat de travail et de ce que vous déclarez et payez chaque mois

La mensualisation du salaire est *OBLIGATOIRE *

Le paiement des cp chaque mois dès le départ est *ILLÉGAL *

Ce n'est pas parce que l'am que vous avez choisi vous dit que c'est plus facile qu'il faut forcément l'écouter et vous retrouver dans l'illégalité 

Méfiez vous la prochaine fois


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Exact impossible de mensualiser des CP. Aucune comparaison obligatoire n'est faite. 
A revoir donc.


----------



## Eejil (1 Août 2022)

Merci pour vos informations. J'espère donc m'être trompée en lisant le contrat car tout cela m'inquiète ! C'est un CDI... obligatoire également.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Oui le cdi est obligatoire 
Regardez bien les informations inscrites sur le contrat et dites nous comment a été calculée la mensualisation 
On pourra ensuite vous aider dans la procédure de licenciement et dans les calculs de fin de contrat


----------



## Eejil (2 Août 2022)

Il s'agit d'une année incomplète sur 44 semaines. Chaque mois, nous voyons en calculant que nous versons un supplément de 18,75h par rapport au temps de travail mensualisé ce qui correspond au 2 jours de congés payés cumulés.
Le calcul qui a été fait est 44 semaines x 45 heures /12 (afin de mensualisé) = 165h donc à payer chaque mois sauf qu'en réalité nous en payons 183,75 soit 165h + 18,75h (qui reviennent aux 2,5 jours de congés).
Les congés sont donc payés au 1/12 il me semble ?


----------



## Eejil (2 Août 2022)

Pardon en fait elle l'a fait sur une année complète. En fait lorsqu'elle a calculé sa mensualisation elle n'a pas pris 44 semaines mais 49 / 12 soit 44 semaines de travail + 5 semaines de congés (sachant que nous avons 3 semaines de congés supplémentaires).

Merci de votre aide assmatzam


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour. 
Alors là il y a un gros problème 
Il va falloir revoir le contrat des aujourd'hui et recalculer la mensualisation comme elle aurait du être 
Un contrat sur 49 semaines n'existe pas 

Année complète 52 semaines 
Année incomplète 46 semaines ou moins 
Si il y a 5 semaines de congés de l'am et 3 semaines supplémentaires de l'employeur on arrive à 8 semaines d'absence 
Donc le contrat doit être calculé sur la base de 44 semaines et non 49 semaines 

En calculant sur 49 semaines elles c'est fait payer ses 5 semaines de congés alors que c'est illégal 

Vôtre mensualisation aurait du être de 
45 heures x 44 semaines x taux horaire brut contrat / 12 = mensualisation


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Vous auriez du payer chaque mois 
45 heures x 44 sem / 12 = 165 heures 

Vous lui avez payé 
45 heures x 49 semaines / 12 = 183,75 heures 

Soit un trop perçu de 18,75 heures chaque mois 
Ce qui représente 150 heures de trop au bout de 8 mois


----------



## Eejil (2 Août 2022)

Tout à fait... Nous lui avons donc déjà payé les congé qu'elle a cumulé. Le soucis c'est que je ne sais pas comment nous pouvons légalement arranger ça si elle n'est pas d'accord...

Merci encore de prendre du temps pour apporter votre aide


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Elle n'a pas son mot à dire 
C'est vous l'employeur pas elle

De plus si c'est pour vous faire faire des conneries désolé 🙏 mais elle ferai mieux de se taire 
Et lire la convention collective


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Vous allez devoir rectifier le tir en recalculant les bases du contrat et la mensualisation qu'elle aurait dû réellement percevoir.

Ensuite faire le point sur les CP acquis entre le début de son contrat et le 31 mai 2022
Ainsi que ceux acquis entre le 1er juin et la fin du contrat

Et pour finir calculer la régularisation de salaire

Une fois le compte fait
Vous deduirez ce que vous lui versé depuis le début du contrat ce qu'elle aurait dû réellement percevoir 

Si vous me donnez toute les informations contrat je me ferai un plaisir de vous faire parvenir les calculs


----------



## Eejil (3 Août 2022)

Je vous remercie, ça nous aiderait !

Nombre de semaine prévues : 44 semaines (initialement 45 prévues en Janvier et revu à 44 à partir de février)

Nombre de jour par semaine : 5 jours

Nombre d’heure par jour : 9h (de 8h30 à 17h30)

Salaire brut en janvier 2022 : 5,70
Salaire brut à partir de février 2022 : 5,80



Mensualisation faite par l’assistante maternelle :

Janvier 2022 : ( 50* semaines x 5 jours/semaine x 9h/jour ) /12 mois = 187,5 h/mois

*50 = 45 semaines de travail + 5 semaines de congé

De février à juillet 2022 : ( 49** semaines x 5 jours/semaine x 9h/jour ) /12 mois = 183,75 h/mois

**49 = 49 semaines de travail + 5 semaines de congé

Tableau récapitulatif des sommes versées :

Janvier : 187,5 h (moins 135h, car 36h de travail effectué seulement, période d’adaptation) payées 299,25 € Brut

Février : 183,75 h payées 1065,75 € Brut

Mars : 183,75 h payées 1065,75 € Brut

Avril : 183,75 h payées 1065,75 € Brut

Mai : 183,75 h payées 1065,75 € Brut

Juin : 183,75 h payées 1065,75 € Brut

Juillet : 183,75 h payées 1065,75 € Brut

Aout : 1 semaine du 1 au 8.

Aurez vous aussi des indications pour la régularisation de salaire ?

Je vous remercie de votre aide car  ce problème dure et nous terminons le contrat vendredi.


----------



## Eejil (4 Août 2022)

Il nous est difficile de calculer les congés payés en maintient de salaire, nous avons fait au 1/10eme mais nous n'arrivons pas à déterminer la formule pour le maintient de salaire sachant qu'elle cumulé 25 jours (dont 2 de fractionnement et 4 pour enfants à charge).

Nous sommes vraiment désespéré par cette situation qui nous épuise...
Merci encore de nous aider


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Alors dans un 1er temps je vais vous indiquez les mensualisations que vous auriez du lui verser depuis le début du contrat

Du 3 janvier au 31 janvier 
Contrat en année incomplète sur 45 semaines 
5 jours d'accueil par semaine du lundi au vendredi de 8h30 à 17h30
Taux horaire brut contrat 5,70 brut

Mensualisation pour* janvier *
5 jours x 45 semaines / 12  = 19 jours
45 heures x 45 semaines / 12 = 168.75 arrondi à 169 heures pour Pajemploi
45 heures x 45 semaines x 5,70 brut / 12 = *961,875 brut* x 0.7804 = 750,65 euros net

A compter de Février
Contrat en année incomplète sur 44 semaines 
5 jours d'accueil par semaine du lundi au vendredi de 8h30 à 17h30
Taux horaire brut contrat 5,80 brut

Mensualisation a partir de *Février*
5 jours x 45 semaines / 12  = 19 jours
45 heures x 45 semaines / 12 = 168.75 arrondi à 169 heures pour Pajemploi
45 heures x 44 semaines x 5,80 brut / 12 = *957 brut *x 0.7804 = 746,84 euros net

Mensualisation à partir du *1er Aout* 
Baisse des cotisations salariales sur la Prévoyance de 1.12% à1.04%
Ce qui génère une légère augmentation du net 
45 heures x 44 semaines x 5,80 brut / 12 = *957 brut *x 0.7812 = 747,61 euros net


----------



## Eejil (4 Août 2022)

J'ai vu que vous donniez cette formule pour calculer le maintien de salaire :
Total des jours ouvrables acquis / 6 * heures hebdo x taux horaire brut contrat = maintien de salaire
J'ai donc fait 25/6*45*5.80
Est-ce correct ?


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

Les sommes que vous auriez du lui verser

*Janvier *
Déduction avec le calcul de la cours de cassation pour déduire les heures non réalisées sur la période d'adaptation

Salaire  961,875 brut 
Heures potentielles du mois de Janvier  : 21 jours x 9 heures = 189 heures
Heures à déduire : 153 heures 
Heures réalisées : 36 heures

961,875 brut - ( 961.875 / 189 x 153 ) = 183,2143 brut x 0.7804  = 142,98 euros net à payer 

*Déclaration pajemploi Janvier* 
142,98 euros salaire net déclaré
32 heures 
4 jours d'activités 
Entretien
Repas


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

*Déclaration pajemploi *
De Février à Mai 2022

746,84 salaire net déclaré
19 jours 
169 heures


----------



## Eejil (4 Août 2022)

Attention à partir de février vous avez fait les calculs sur 45 semaines (comme en janvier) au lieu de 44, je crois


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

Maintenant on passe au CP acquis 

Pour déterminer la somme à payer au titre des CP acquis au 31 mai 2022
Il faut comparer la règle du maintien de salaire et celle des 10% des salaires bruts perçus

Pour le maintien de salaire 
On compte le nombre de semaine travaillées entre le 3janvier et le 31 mai
J'ai besoin de savoir si il y a eut  des congés de pris que ce soit AM ou parents


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

Mensualisation a partir de *Février*
5 jours x 44 semaines / 12  = 18.33 =  19 jours pour Pajemploi
45 heures x 44 semaines / 12 = 165 heures pour Pajemploi
45 heures x 44 semaines x 5,80 brut / 12 = *957 brut *x 0.7804 = 746,84 euros net


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

Pour les 10%

Janvier : 183,2143 euros
Février : 957 euros
Mars : 957 euros
Avril : 957 euros
Mai : 957 euros
Salaire bruts perçus : 4011,2143 brut

4011,2143 brut + 4 jours enfant de moins de 15 ans 
1 jour = 9 heures x 5.80 brut= 52.20 brut 
4 jours = 52,20 x 4 = 208,80 brut 

4011,2143 + 208,80 = 4220,0143 brut 

4220,0143 x 10 / 100 = *422,0014 brut *


----------



## Eejil (4 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup ! 

Notre assistante maternelle a pris une semaine en avril à laquelle nous avons rajouté 2 semaines (donc un total de 3 semaines prises pour nous : 1 commune et 2 que pour nous).

Je crois qu'il nous faut donc rajouter 2 jours pour fractionnement


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

Alors pour la règle du maintien de salaire 

Nous avons donc 18,4 semaines de travail effectif entre le 3 janvier et le 31 mai 2022

18,4 semaines  / 4 x 2,5 = 11,5 = 12 jours ouvrables acquis 
+ 4 jours enfants de moins de 15 ans = 16 jours ouvrables acquis

16 jours / 6 x 45 heures x 5,80 brut = 696,00 brut 

La règle du maintien de salaire est la plus avantageuse des 2 calculs 
Il faut donc verser la somme de 543,16 euros net avec le salaire de juin 2022

*Déclaration paje juin 2022*
19 jours d'activités 
16 jours de CP
309 heures normales  (165 heures mensualisées + 144 heures de CP)
1290,00 euros salaire net déclaré (746,84 mensualisé + 543,16 de CP)
Entretien
Repas


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

*Déclaration Pajemploi juillet 2022*
19 jours
165 heures
746,84 salaire net déclaré
Entretien 
Repas

Ensuite pour la dernière déclaration du mois d'aout il faut 
1) Calculer le salaire avec le CCC
2) Calculer la régularisation de salaire
3) Calculer les CP acquis entre le 1er juin et le 8 aout 2022  (ICCP)

1) CCC sur salaire 
Heures potentielles : 207 heures
Heures à déduire : 154 heures
Heures réalisées : 53 heures

957 brut - ( 957 / 207 x 154 ) = 245,0289 brut x 0.7812 = 191,42 net

2) Régularisation de salaire 
Le total des salaires bruts versés est de *6938,78 brut *
(299,25 Janvier + 1065,75 x 6 mois + 245,03 Aout)

Le total des salaires bruts que vous auriez du lui verser est de : *6185,00 brut *

Il y a donc un *trop perçu* du à l'erreur de calcul de la mensualisation de *753,78 brut *
On laisse ce trop perçu de coté car on va déduire de ce montant le montant des CP acquis au 31 mai ainsi que ceux acquis entre le 1er juin et le 8 aout 2022

3) ICCP de fin de contrat

Maintien de salaire:
Entre le 1er juin 2022 et le 8 aout 2022 il y a 9,8 semaines de travail effectif

9,8 semaines / 4 x 2,5 = 6,125 = 7 jours ouvrables acquis
7 jours / 6 x 45 heures x 5,80 brut = *304,50 brut *

10% des salaires bruts perçus
Juin 1653.00    (957 salaire + 696 CP) 
Juillet 957.00
Aout 245,03

Total : 2855,03 brut 
Soit *285,5503 brut *

La règle du maintien de salaire est le calcul le plus avantageux des 2

Donc sur les 753,78 brut versé à tord on déduit 
les 696,00 brut  de CP dus au 31 mai et les 304,50 brut d'ICCP de fin de contrat
il reste donc 246,72 brut soit 192,74 net à lui payer en ICCP

*Déclaration Pajemploi Aout 2022*
5 jours d'activités
5 jours de CP payés
42 heures normales
384,16 salaire net déclaré    (191,42 net mensualisé + 192,74 CP)
Entretien
Repas


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

Voici le tableau de régularisation de salaire


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

Il n'y a pas de jours de fractionnement dans votre cas
Pour pouvoir bénéficier de jours de congés supplémentaires pour fractionnement il faut 
D'une part que les congés soit acquis 
D'autre part le point se fait au mois d'octobre de chaque année et son contrat se termine en Aout

Donc pas de jours de fractionnement à lui rajouter 

Je vous conseille de faire modifier l'ensemble des bulletins de salaire 
Pour cela vous devez envoyer un courrier à pajemploi sur lequel vous indiquez vous etre trompée ors de vos déclarations

Vous inscrivez bien mois par mois les chiffres que je vous ai indiqué
Ils vont faire la modification des bulletins de salaire qui sont tous faux 

Pour celui du mois d'aout vous rentrerez les bons chiffres directement lors de votre déclaration que vous pourrez faire à compter du 25 aout 

Pour la déclaration Paje d'aout je me suis trompée
Le total brut payé est de : 6 938,78 €    (mensualisation mal calculée  et congés payés par 10% à tord)
Le total brut réel du est de  : 7185,50 €  (6185,00 € de salaire + 696,00 € de CP + 304,50 € de CP)

Il reste donc à lui verser la somme de : 246,72€ brut soit *192,74€ net* 
Donc sur le total du salaire d'aout fait avec les bons chiffres  de 429,30€ 
vous devrez déduire de votre virement 236,56€ qui correspond à 
429,30€ déclaré - 192,74€ réellement du = 236,56€

*Déclaration Pajemploi Aout 2022*
5 jours d'activités
7 jours de CP payés
42 heures normales
191,42€  salaire net déclaré    
237,88€ net de CP payés 
Entretien
Repas


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Août 2022)

Bravo assmatzam d avoir tout détailler a ses PE 👏👏 super travail 👍


----------



## Lijana (4 Août 2022)

☺️ Merci Assmatzam, t'es formidable , quel patience pour tout détailler, bravo!


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

☺️☺️☺️☺️


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Août 2022)

Bravo @assmatzam , j'en avais mal à la tête rien qu'à l'énoncé du problème 😅 on voit la maîtrise que tu as des calculs. Tu devrais faire formatrice sur la formation droits et devoirs dans l'exercice de son métier.....ainsi j'aurais peut être appris plus de choses ....en tout cas tes calculs et ta rapidité sont bluffants .


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

Oui j'y ai songé de le proposer à mes collègues


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Août 2022)

@assmatzam , sérieusement tu devrais....tu connais tellement de choses que tu serai une excellente formatrice 😊


----------



## assmatzam (5 Août 2022)

Que de compliments 
Merci les filles


----------



## Guess (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour très  admirative car tout est bien clair et détaillé , vous aimez les chiffres  pour  vos contrats les parents peuvent  s appuyer sur vos compétences bravo excellentissime 🤗🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Eejil (5 Août 2022)

Merci de votre aide. Si je dois modifier les bulletins de salaires sur pajemploi, vais-je avoir des ennuis ? J'avoue que cela me fait très peur. Dois-je faire signer un avenant au contrat à la salariée pour dire que nous faisons les bonnes mensualisations ? Tout devrait être fait ce soir, je ne serai pas en mesure de lui fournir les documents pour pôle emploi si tout doit être modifié...
Je suis vraiment perdue...


----------



## assmatzam (5 Août 2022)

Ne vous inquiétez surtout pas pour Pajemploi
Vous avez le droit de modifier vos déclarations suite aux erreurs
Et je vous garanti que vous n'aurez aucun soucis 

Pour  l'attestation Unédic , vous devrez la remplir avec les bons chiffres que je vous ai donné

Nul besoin de faire signer un avenant à votre AM
Car l'erreur de calcul de la mensualisation est de son fait et qui lus ai totalement illégale

Vous faites simplement un courrier à votre AM en lui expliquant que suite à son erreur dans les indications de calcul de la mensualisation lors de l'établissement du contrat de travail , vous allez procéder à la modification de l'ensemble des ses bulletins de salaire 

Vous lui indiquer sur le courrier que lorsque le contrat est sur un accueil de 46 semaines ou moins 
Celui ci est calculé exclusivement sur le nombre de semaines réellement travaillés
Les congés payés ne peuvent en aucun cas etre rajouter aux nombre de semaines prévues travaillées

Les Congés payés qu'elle acquière chaque mois ne peuvent etre payés que lorsqu'ils sont acquis soit à la fin de chaque période de référence fixé au 31 mai


----------



## assmatzam (5 Août 2022)

Je vous invite à faire un copier coller de cet article et à l'inscrire sur votre courrier​
*Article 109.2*
Accueil de l'enfant 46 semaines ou moins par période de douze mois consécutifs

En cas d'accueil de l'enfant 46 semaines ou moins par période de 12 mois consécutifs, le salaire mensuel brut est déterminé en opérant le calcul suivant :
nombre d'heures de travail par semaine × nombre de semaines programmées /12 mois = nombre de travail par mois x salaire horaire brut

Le salaire mensualisé est versé chaque mois et n'inclut pas l'indemnité de congés payés. 
Ces derniers sont rémunérés conformément aux dispositions de l'article 102.1.2.2 du présent socle spécifique.

*Article 102.1.2.2*
Accueil de l'enfant 46 semaines ou moins par période de douze mois consécutifs

En cas d'accueil de l'enfant 46 semaines ou moins par période de 12 mois consécutifs, tel que défini à l'article 97.1 du présent socle spécifique, l'indemnité brute due au titre des congés payés pour l'année de référence s'ajoute au salaire mensuel brut.

Le montant de l'indemnité de congés payés est déterminé au 31 mai de chaque année. 
Il est calculé conformément aux dispositions de l'article 48.1.1.5 du socle commun de la présente convention collective.

L'indemnité de congés payés est versée à l'issue de chaque période de référence :
– soit en une seule fois au mois de juin ;
– soit lors de la prise principale des congés payés ;
– soit au fur et à mesure de la prise des congés payés.

Les modalités de son versement sont précisées dans le contrat de travail.
*Toute autre modalité d'indemnisation des congés payés est proscrite.*


----------



## Eejil (5 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup beaucoup ! Pas d'avenant même si elle a marqué dans son contrat que les congés étaient mensualisés ?


----------



## assmatzam (5 Août 2022)

Oui pas d'avenant car cette clause est illégal et donc non recevable 

La convention collective prévoit que 
Seul le salaire peut être mensualisé


----------

